# Anyone collect coffee jars?



## nitedigger (Jan 13, 2005)

I dug a couple of coffee jars today from a 1930's trash pit and was wondering if they were worth keeping. One is embossed with Silver Moon coffee, Oliver Finney co.,Memphis Tn. The other is embossed on the front Dean's Coffee, above a picture of an elderly woman.On one side it says "The coffee of the old south" and on the other side it says"We fed your grandmothers" Never dug any of these before and was wondering if anyone knew anything about them.

 Thanks,
 nitedigger


----------



## idigjars (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Nitedigger, any way you can post a pic?  Sounds interesting! Paul []


----------



## nitedigger (Jan 15, 2005)

Sorry, I don't have a digital camera, but I'm working on getting one. When I do, I'll definitely post some pics.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi nite,
    I'd say your two jars are worth keeping, the Silver Moon is worth about $10 and the Dean's maybe a bit more like $15 - $20 as it's harder to find.  The correct marked lids would enhance the value, and nice labels would bring them up to the $50 - $75 range.  -Tammy


----------



## nitedigger (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info.They really are neat little jars. Any ideas where Dean's coffee was from?


----------

